# Will a medium volcom jacket fit me?



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Planning on buying a Volcom jacket, the sizing chart on The-House says a medium is 38-39 in the chest, which is exactly what I wear in a suit jacket. I'm about 5'7", 165 or so.. I don't mind a little bit baggy but I don't want to swim in it either. How do they normally fit?


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Altephor said:


> Planning on buying a Volcom jacket, the sizing chart on The-House says a medium is 38-39 in the chest, which is exactly what I wear in a suit jacket. I'm about 5'7", 165 or so.. I don't mind a little bit baggy but I don't want to swim in it either. How do they normally fit?


volcom jackets fit me weird not really a fan. i forget what the jacket is that i tried on last year but i was a large and it was kinda short on me would have needed a xl. if i were you i would go a size up and get a large. im 6 foot 180 pounds


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a large BJORN Volcom jacket, and I'm 6'1" and 170 lbs. Its kinda baggy, but i love it.
Not sure if this helped or not
Oh Well


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

How similiar is their sizing to Burton? Oddly enough I am a small in Burton, maybe even XS. In fact, most of the jackets I tried on this weekend I was a small in, but couldn't find any Volcom ones.


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

hmmm, well snowboard jackets are supposed to fit big, so you look like a boss. Also do you only want a Volcom jacket? There really isn't a specific fit for esch company, so you just have to look around, personally the best jackets are 686. Next time you go to the shop, first tell the clerk you are a "high roller" (borrow your buddies lamborgini if possible), then tell him to snag all 686, volcom, and burton jackets in medium and large. You will eventually find the ONE.
hope this helps


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Nose Press said:


> hmmm, well snowboard jackets are supposed to fit big, so you look like a boss. Also do you only want a Volcom jacket? There really isn't a specific fit for esch company, so you just have to look around, personally the best jackets are 686. Next time you go to the shop, first tell the clerk you are a "high roller" (borrow your buddies lamborgini if possible), then tell him to snag all 686, volcom, and burton jackets in medium and large. You will eventually find the ONE.
> hope this helps


I know they are supposed to fit baggy, but a medium burton was down to mid thigh and I had about 3-4 inches of sleeve hanging off. Now, maybe that's the style but it's too big for me. Probably gonna try on some different brands next weekend in my continuing 'search-for-snowboard-shit' adventures.


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

haha, mid thigh isn't gunna work, well check out 686 for sure, and check out other brands so you can end your never ending search for your snowboard shit. Also let me know if you find a jacket, btw make sure it will make you stand out when you do your 720 corks, and nollie 360 nose presses (my favorite trick). Good luck on your journey my friend


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Nose Press said:


> haha, mid thigh isn't gunna work, well check out 686 for sure, and check out other brands so you can end your never ending search for your snowboard shit. Also let me know if you find a jacket, btw make sure it will make you stand out when you do your 720 corks, and nollie 360 nose presses (my favorite trick). Good luck on your journey my friend


haha I am very much a beginner.. can't even ollie.


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

Altephor said:


> haha I am very much a beginner.. can't even ollie.


Suprisingly enough Nollies are a lil bit easier, since the mountain is pushing you body weight forward, which helps with the nollie. But with ollies you are pretty much fighting the mountain. But practice makes perfect


----------



## budgell (Jan 2, 2017)

Did you end up buying this after? I'm the exact same size as you and am looking at buying this years version.. and am torn of whether medium will be ok?


----------

